# Today's pork loin and beans



## BBQBob (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought I'd share today's cooking with you. Last night I was looking for thick-cut boneless pork chops to smoke today. No luck finding those. The store did have whole pork loin for $1.99/lb. I grabbed a 7.5 lb loin.
I was not able to get it in the brine last night, so I was up early this morning to prepare the brine and was able to get the loin in it by 6AM. I did soak my beans overnight.
At 11:30 I started my charcoal and removed the loin from the brine. I applied my own rub recipe and the loin was on the fire at noon. To help maintain moisture in the pork, I placed it in a pyrex dish and added a little apple juice and white wine. I placed it on the lower grill of my bullet smoker, because the beans would be added later in the afternoon.


----------



## BBQBob (Aug 26, 2007)

I cooked my beans and prepared them to go in the cooker at 3:30 this aftenoon. I tried a variation of the recipe this time and added tomato paste instead of BBQ sauce. I added some other ingredients to flavor the beans.


----------



## BBQBob (Aug 26, 2007)

After cooking for almost 6 hours on the pork loin and 2.5 hrs on the beans, it was time to enjoy it. I sliced half the pork loin at this time. The rest can wait until after the meal. It is only my wife and I, so I did not have to slice a lot of it. My wife asked if we needed knives for the meat, but corrected herself before I even said a word. The pork was moist and cut very easily with the fork. The beans had good flavor, but I think next time I will add more spices to them. Here's the results of my day. I should add that my wife made the coleslaw and that is always good.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks really good.  Wish you were here (with the dinner).


----------



## applesauce (Aug 26, 2007)

Yum, love BBQ and that looks AmAzIng!  Great job Bob!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 26, 2007)

I approve Bob, well done indeed.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 27, 2007)

Good Look'n Grub. Congrats.


----------

